

SEC blames algorithmic trading for May's Flash Crash - keyle
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sec-cftc-blame-algorithm-for-flash-crash-2010-10-01-1246290

======
MaysonL
The SEC/CFTC report itself: <http://www.sec.gov/sec-cftc-prelimreport.pdf>

